# GOT SHAFTED



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

think i got shafted.....from<TABLE class=tborder id=post cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f4f4f4 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f4f4f4 1px solid; FONT-WEIGHT: normal; BORDER-LEFT: #f4f4f4 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f4f4f4 1px solid">09-10-2009, 08:29 AM <!-- / status icon and date --></TD><TD class=thead style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f4f4f4 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f4f4f4 1px solid; FONT-WEIGHT: normal; BORDER-LEFT: #f4f4f4 0px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f4f4f4 1px solid" align=right></TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f4f4f4 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f4f4f4 0px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f4f4f4 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f4f4f4 0px solid" width=175>RIDERED4X4
Member

 

Join Date: Sep 2007
Location: Western New York
Posts: 54 
(0) 


</TD><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_ style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f4f4f4 1px solid"><!-- icon and title -->







*Re: air filter* 
<HR style="COLOR: #f4f4f4; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f4f4f4" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->Thank you 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
<!-- / sig -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f4f4f4 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f4f4f4 0px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f4f4f4 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f4f4f4 1px solid">







</TD><TD class=alt1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f4f4f4 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f4f4f4 0px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f4f4f4 0px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f4f4f4 1px solid" align=right><!-- controls -->  <!-- / controls --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- post popup menu -->
Bought a K&N air filter and haven't heard or seen my air filter yet.....dang man....sorry just venting... going to check the mail again tonight...If i buy something from this forum it is at my door in two days,,,:thinking: should no NOT to buy from that forum dang it
<!-- / post popup menu --><!-- / post # -->


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I recognize that nick. Is he from ummmmmmmm the OTHER site?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what site is that from? they also use vb and even the same colors and nearly the same layoutas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phIshy said:


> what site is that from? they also use vb and even the same colors and nearly the same layoutas


not quite, there's no background in what he posted so its taking on ours...  transparent kind of thing

it's kawiriders... click the picture.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

when you copy code like that you take with it the stylevars in the code.
since most all use the same name stylevars with different values assigned to them, it takes on our values thus the look of it.
in particular its using the $stylevar(panelsurround)


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

spreken zee englas

huh?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hate to hear it cojack. I got burned on Ebay one time for $100. That was 3 years ago and i'm still pissed about it!!! If i ever run across Mr Ben Santoro for Scranton PA in person i'm gonna punch him in the face.:nutkick:

Hopefully there has been a mix up and Mr RIDERED4X4 will uphold his end of the deal.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep i've got burned on ebay also luckily paypal was involved


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep lesson learned on my part. I don't buy much of anything over the net with out using paypal.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry to hear, hope it all works out


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea no doubt no paypal no business from me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

One main reason I try to keep an eye on our wts section here. Everyone knows in the end its buy at ur own risk. But we'll do everything we can to keep the sketchy characters off this forum.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

jon does that mean i have to leave


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hey tim you see that i left you a good feed back


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

How did you pay him? If you sent a check, you can always cancel it. It will cost you $25, but it is better than being out all of your money.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

we made the deal at the meet and greet and i didn't have change and he sent me the secondary spring and the difference.....


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea i knew it was u. thanks, u good ,i'm good were all good on MIMB:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

o yea t we all good.. where did you say you got your back rest


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

well paid with PayPal  and i got a steal of a price which was 15 and 5 for shipping....is it worth going after 20.00? his last message i got from him was that the money was JUST deposited in his account and he would be shipping it...ummmmm? Don't believe him


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> not quite, there's no background in what he posted so its taking on ours...  transparent kind of thing
> 
> it's kawiriders... click the picture.


 


^^^^^Your Right^^^^^


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

talk to paypal and you will get your money


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Spread the word to Kawieriders, Highlifter, etc....., everyone can fill his email box with messages about what a dirtbag the are.

Embarrassment can sometimes change peoples minds, and at worst they won't screw someone else over.

Be glad it's only $20.00.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i live in western ny also. find out his name/address and i can go take care of him....


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

[
Be glad it's only $20.00.[/quote]

^^^I am ^^^^^
Leson


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Be glad it's only $20.00.[/quote]

^^I am ^^ Glad it wwas...though i really dislike(hate) people that do this kind of business. Lets c if he comes through with what he told me...and that was he was shipping it today....."right" will see and believe me the post will be gooing up over there if i don't have it by Monday


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

cojack said:


> Be glad it's only $20.00.
> 
> ^^I am ^^ Glad it wwas...though i really dislike(hate) people that do this kind of business. Lets c if he comes through with what he told me...and that was he was shipping it today....."right" will see and believe me the post will be gooing up over there if i don't have it by Monday


Yep.

If it was $1000.00 or $0.50, I'd still react the same.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Alright......its Sunday (packers play in 20 minutes) and still no filter so tomorrow morning this guy is going to get a word fulll....Just an update


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

When got screwed on ebay i posted every piece of info i had on the guy on the net.Phone number,mailing address and name.

I even singed up on a bunch of xxxgay mailing list using his email adress....LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

metal thats fricken funny right there ..... good idea


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i did all kinds of stuff. I even tracked down some of his family members numbers. Called them and told'em he was a dirt bag. One guy agreed with me.LOL

I also turned him in for mail fraud....never heard back from them about it though.

None of that stuff got my money back but i felt better about it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> ....I even tracked down some of his family members numbers. Called them and told'em he was a dirt bag. One guy agreed with me.LOL


:haha: HA HA HA HA :haha:


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahhhh haa....thanks think i may have to do that....that is such a great idea.and i thought i could be nasty?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Update..... this is what he had to say sometime yesterday..



RideRed4x4 said:


> Sorry for the delay, they were shipped and you either recieved them or they will be there tomorrow im sure. Thanks again.


 

should i believe him?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Yeah i did all kinds of stuff. I even tracked down some of his family members numbers. Called them and told'em he was a dirt bag. One guy agreed with me.LOL
> 
> I also turned him in for mail fraud....never heard back from them about it though.
> 
> None of that stuff got my money back but i felt better about it.


Need to send "Slumlord" over with that 50 cal to have a little talk with the boy..hehe..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahaha i would hate to have anyone after me with that cannon. Especially Slumlord. That dude would probably start firing at him from Arkansas lol:AR15firing::rocketwhore:


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Haha....got home looked in the mail box and No air filter, but wait whats this on my porch? A K&N air filter......waawooooo... I am glad i recieved it and sorta glad i did not comment on him over there yet cause then i would have looked like a fool:haha:... Thanks for listening guys


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yay!
:goodnews:
See, it all worked out


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good deal!!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If there is some type of feedback page over there you could still dog the guy just by telling the truth.


----------

